# Service dog candidate Pippin



## AutismDogGirl (Oct 7, 2010)

okay so this is my SD/SDIT candidate Pippin. he is 6 months old on monday and he is doin relly well.

thus far he has riden a bus 
saw fire works
has no fear of sudden loud noises
earned his AKC puppy star medal
starting to sit at most corners.
learning to heal
can handle complete strangers lifting his paws and examining him
glad to be greated by anyone willing to pet him. 
has been in crowds with no issue
LOVES people to 
has been fine with children running right up to his face or behind him. 
these are only some of his great qualities!

more pictures to come but here are a few


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Congrats! He's gorgeous. Is he a long coat? I see fluffy ears...


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Boy he's getting big fast, what a cutie! How do you like having two dogs?


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

He's exactly a week younger than Glock! He's GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Oh my gosh! He's gotten so BIG! Is he taller than Nim?

(yep, LC for sure!)


----------



## AutismDogGirl (Oct 7, 2010)

Thank you. Everyone yes ihe is a long coat and I believe he is 1 inch taller then Nim maybe 2


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Okay, if Pippen fails his SD training, he is SO MINE!!!  I LOVE HIM!!! :wub:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Love the tilted head. Congratulations on everything so far.


----------

